# Do Drum brakes automatically adjust?



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

So I swapped shoes out and I was wondering if they adjusted themselves over time. Or is there a specail thing I need to do?  I hate drum brakes.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Near the bottom of the link it talks about brake adjustments.
</title></head>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<body><div align='center'><img " + getWidth("yes") + "src='/images/cds/" + tpe + "/" + sze + "/" + pc + "." + tpe + "'></img></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><table><tr><td><FORM

Sounds like backing up and putting the brakes on does the self-adjustment on this Alitmas. Some cars do the self adjustment when the parking brake is used.

====================
ADJUSTMENTS 

The drum brakes are self-adjusting and require a manual adjustment only after the brake shoes have been replaced, or when the length of the adjusting screw has been changed while performing some other service. 

Raise and support the vehicle safely. 

Remove the rubber plug from the adjusting slot on the backing plate. 

Insert a brake adjustment tool into the slot and engage the lowest possible tooth on the starwheel. Move the end of the brake spoon downward to move the starwheel upward and expand the adjusting screw. Repeat this operation until the brakes lock the wheels. 

Insert a small screwdriver or piece of firm wire (coat hanger wire) into the adjusting slot and push the automatic adjusting lever out and free of the starwheel on the adjusting screw, and hold it there. 

Engage the topmost tooth possible on the starwheel with the brake adjusting spoon. Move the end of the adjusting spoon upward to move the adjusting screw starwheel downward and contract the adjusting screw. Back off the adjusting screw starwheel until the wheel spins freely with a minimum of drag. Keep track of the number of turns that the starwheel is backed off, or the number of strokes taken with the brake adjusting spoon. 

Repeat this operation for the other side. When backing off the brakes on the other side, the starwheel adjuster must be backed off the same number of turns to prevent side-to-side brake pull. 

Install the wheel and tire assemblies, then lower the vehicle. 

When the brakes are adjusted, make several stops while backing the vehicle to equalize the brakes on both of the wheels. 

============


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

cool beans! Thanks


----------

